# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Pricing for designs?

## RepRapOwner

Do you guys have any idea how much designs will cost from your curated store?  I love the idea, but hope that they won't be overpriced.  I think that the MakerBot store is a bit overpriced for the quality of objects you get.

----------


## NewMatter

The pricing will be set by the designers themselves.  We expect most designs will be less than $5, though.  Some will be free.  The big difference is that the New Matter Store will be curated - that is, you'll only see high quality designs that function as they should and that are pre-sliced (no guessing at the best printing parameters) so that they will print nicely on the MOD-t printer.

----------


## Luv2Fight

So, I'm assuming you guys will be approving and denying all designs submitted.  Will you be test printing each one before approval?

----------


## NewMatter

Yes, all designs will be approved before appearing in the Store.  We will certainly be testing some prints, but as the volume of submissions grow, it may not be possible for us to test print all designs ourselves.  However, we will be requiring the designers to test their prints and make sure that the print properly on the MOD-t.

----------

